# Packer's Draft Weekend....



## KEN W

Quote from profootball.com

"Is the boldest thing Packer's GM Ted Thompson has ever done is fart in the bathtub?" :jammin: :bop: :rollin: :toofunny:

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=598535

"In the first round, he sat and watched as Buffalo stole Lynch four spots ahead of him; then sat and watched as Minnesota jumped over him two spots in the second round to take South Carolina receiver Sydney Rice. Carolina then snapped up Southern California receiver Dwayne Jarrett on the next selection, leaving the Packers no choice but to trade down."


----------



## taddy1340

As a Packer fan, it pains me to see him run the draft. He's always based his drafts on best talent available...there is no way in heck Harrell was the best talent available. Plus, he failed on the Moss trade and didn't come up with a decent receiver in the draft... :huh:


----------



## djleye

He failed the Moss trade because Moss wouldn't restructure his contract for anyone except the Pats.


----------



## brianb

I don't even care about the Moss trade. Harrell is coming off a Biceps tear and probably would've been available in the early second if they would've done manuevering up the ladder.

Most teams in the league use the draft and free agency to build their team. The Pack seems to only use the draft and the Redskins seem only to use free agency. Neither is working out well.

The Colts, Pats, 49ers, Cardinals, and I think the Browns all hit it out. Now the Browns may take a couple of years to materialize but the others should all be in the playoffs.


----------



## taddy1340

djleye said:


> He failed the Moss trade because Moss wouldn't restructure his contract for anyone except the Pats.


Got a reference to that? I thought it was reported he wanted out so bad that he was willing to restucture for multiple teams. In any event, Brian hit in on the head. Ted's trying to build through the draft for the most part and it's not a good message to Favre. He decided to come back and yet Ted didn't land any offensive help.


----------



## bandman

*Fresh out of the link Ken W provided on the opening thread of this topic.*

_ESPN reported that Moss was willing to restructure his contract only for the Patriots, and that any other team would have had to pay him his full $9.75 million this year. In a conference call with New England writers, Moss said that wasn't necessarily true but he made it clear the Patriots had more to offer.

"How many players can you ask in the league that wouldn't want to come up here and play for the New England Patriots?" Moss said.

Asked if he could have done more to get Moss to come to Green Bay, Thompson refused to discuss anything about the Packers' attempt to complete such a deal. If Moss was unwilling to restructure his contract for Green Bay, Thompson wasn't saying. He also wasn't saying whether agreeing to pay Moss the $9.75 million would have landed him the veteran receiver._


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks...I didn't read the original link...I think he would have reworked his deal to play with Brett. Ted just doesn't take too many risks. Plus Ted could easily say that Moss wouldn't rework his contract (if it's true). The fans would understand better if it was about the money in the contract...


----------



## 870 XPRS

taddy1340 said:


> I think he would have reworked his deal to play with Brett.


Don't kid yourself,,,the packers aren't one of the best teams in the league.



taddy1340 said:


> Ted just doesn't take too many risks.


Very true....



taddy1340 said:


> Plus Ted could easily say that Moss wouldn't rework his contract (if it's true). The fans would understand better if it was about the money in the contract...


True again, but that does seem like the easy way out.

If I had to venture, Moss would re-work his contract but probably not down to their liking. Neither of us has the ins and outs of what really happend, but I would lean towards the side of moss only restructuring for a likely super bowl contender.


----------



## taddy1340

> Don't kid yourself,,,the packers aren't one of the best teams in the league.


Never said they were...but they're a heck of a lot better than the Raiders (and Vikes for the record :lol: ) and I believe Moss would have done just about anything to get out of Oakland. He wasn't the one holding up a trade before the draft...it was the insane geezer Davis.

Regardless, Moss is a Pat and the Packers don't have him.

I must rethink my statement about Ted not taking risks...He did sign K Robinson last year. I think Moss can't do much more harm than him.


----------



## 870 XPRS

taddy1340 said:


> (and Vikes for the record :lol: )


I was crossing my fingers you wouldn't go there.....and you did :-?


----------



## djleye

> He did sign K Robinson last year. I think Moss can't do much more harm than him.


And Korens upside is definately a LOT less than Randy Moss!!


----------



## KEN W

K-Ro can't stay off the booze.....he won't last long in GB either.


----------



## taddy1340

870 XPRS said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (and Vikes for the record :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> I was crossing my fingers you wouldn't go there.....and you did :-?
Click to expand...

Sorry...I had to...although I can't brag too much either! They finished 8-8 last year and the competition was pretty weak.

I was happy to see the Vikes passed on Quinn...I think he'll be better than Jackson...although I hate to see what Peterson will do to the Packers in a few years!


----------



## bandman

K-ro was exciting to watch(nothing at all like Moss for god's sake)and then he went and stabbed us all in the back. What the hell is it w/ Vikings receivers??????? It doesn't stop!!!!!! Why can't one of them just take a page out of Carter's book and be religious or something???? ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Ok, I just had to vent a bit but I feel better now.

Talent wise: Vikings > Packers :wink:


----------



## djleye

Difference is we just got Carter at the right time........He had his issues when he was with Philly. Maybe we just need to know wehn to get 'em!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## bandman

taddy1340 said:


> I must rethink my statement about Ted not taking risks...He did sign K Robinson last year. I think Moss can't do much more harm than him.


I was just curious if you screwed up adding the 't on the can because it's worded like you didn't mean to do that.

It should say: I think Moss "can" do much more harm than him right???? :wink:
"BUT" I'm thinking you meant to say, "I don't think Moss can do much more harm than him." 
I'm just curious and am looking for a bit of clarification :wink:


----------



## taddy1340

bandman said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must rethink my statement about Ted not taking risks...He did sign K Robinson last year. I think Moss can't do much more harm than him.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious if you screwed up adding the 't on the can because it's worded like you didn't mean to do that.
> 
> It should say: I think Moss "can" do much more harm than him right???? :wink:
> "BUT" I'm thinking you meant to say, "I don't think Moss can do much more harm than him."
> I'm just curious and am looking for a bit of clarification :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the lesson. I didn't know Viking fans even knew proper English... :lol:

Bottom line is, IMO Moss is not any more of a risk than KRo.

Now, *can* or *can't* you understand that? :wink:


----------



## bandman

Ok, you are are the one that phrased the sentence like a 3rd grader and are now doing the mocking?? :lol: 
(My panties aren't in a bunch by the way, I was just givin ya $h!t)

The way you posted it before, I thought that you meant Koren is as big as threat talent-wise as Moss, but now see that you meant attitude-wise and that was the only reason I wanted to know. I could honestly care less about typo's.
It all makes sense now.
:idea:


----------



## taddy1340

bandman said:


> Ok, you *are are *the one that phrased the sentence like a 3rd grader and are now doing the mocking?? :lol:
> (My panties aren't in a bunch by the way, I was just givin ya $h!t)
> 
> The way you posted it before, I thought that you meant Koren is as big as threat talent-wise as Moss, but now see that you meant attitude-wise and that was the only reason I wanted to know. I could honestly care less about typo's.
> It all makes sense now.
> :idea:


Are, are???

BTW, My wife likes to think I've graduated to the 4th grade...thank you very much!

Yeah, I meant attitude. KRo isn't even close in talent. I just think the Pack needs a splash in Free Agency...P/Ups like Reggie White, Sean Jones, Keith Jackson, and Rison were great additions in the 90s. Thompson isn't sending a message that he wants to win now while Favre is there, but rather a few years down the road. I'd be OK building through the draft if Farve wasn't still there.


----------



## bandman

:laugh: oooops! I'm an :idiot:
Aaron Rodgers has some *BIG *shoes to fill in GB, that's for sure! If he's still there, I know there was talks about trading him recently but I'm sure they have cooled off.


----------



## taddy1340

He was mentioned in the early trade talks with Moss to Oakland. They're pretty much betting on him being the future. The kid's humble and appreciative of his opportunity to work under Farve. He fits in great with the city and fans. Now if he only produces!


----------



## Dak

The Pack are always interesting...hope they do well except when they play the Vikes.


----------



## KEN W

Has Rogers even played a down yet?Does anyone really know what he can do?


----------



## Dak

He may have played a little, I don't know. The Pack knows about as much about Rodgers as the Vikes know about TJack.


----------



## bandman

I don't recall if he's took a snap in the NFL yet. Favre's consecutive games started is still in tact and I'm not too sure if Rodgers has even came into any late game situations when they've been down big late. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure he's still got some pretty long slivers in his arse. :wink:

One thing is for sure: He's been absorbing how to play the game right from one of the best teachers ever to play the game. (Except, for them occasional Hail Mary bomb interceptions the last couple years. In all fairness to Favre though, he hasn't quite had the skilled wide-outs he used to be able to throw them to.)


----------



## taddy1340

Rodgers did play this past year...a little against Philly and then in the blowout loss to the Pats. You'll remember Favre got hurt against the Pats and Rodgers went it. Rodgers then broke his ankle in the second quarter and played the rest of the game. He's got heart, but I don't know how much talent.

Here are his numbers:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/p ... atsId=7200

2006 6 15 46 40.0 3.07 16 0 0 3 48.2 
Career 15 31 111 48.4 3.58 16 0 1 6 43.9


----------



## bandman

It all came back to me now when you mentioned Favre getting hurt. I don't remember seeing Rodgers on the ESPN highlights, but I remember Favre leaving that game and it only makes sense that Rodgers stepped in for him. He's one qb I wouldn't have mind waiting in the shadows.

Both he and Quinn both got shafted in their drafts, but they should both be making their NFL presence heard at about the same time. It should be interesting to see what pans out.


----------



## taddy1340

bandman said:


> Both he and Quinn both got shafted in their drafts, but they should both be making their NFL presence heard at about the same time. It should be interesting to see what pans out.


I thought about Rodgers immediately once I heard Quinn dropped that far.


----------



## bandman

taddy1340 said:


> I thought about Rodgers immediately once I heard Quinn dropped that far.


The looks on both of their faces during their drafts were that of a hunter just learning his dog had passed away. It was hard to feel sorry for them because they have god-given gifts that will make them filthy rich, but I did anyway just because I have a heart.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Quinn took it 10 fold better than Rodgers did. Rodgers was still 50/50 for the first pick along with Alex Smith, Quinn knew he wasn't going first. I honestly felt really bad for Rodgers, not as much this time around. Although it had to have been tough, Quinn took a very professional stance and was upbeat about it.

111 yds for the career for Rodgers.....look out league.


----------



## bandman

I was talking about when the Dolpins passed on Quinn on the 9th pick if I remember right. It looked like he was about ready to cry and the blonde sitting next to him (prob his gf) was about to rip somebody a new a$$hole. They both knew that was his last chance for awhile and when they (the Dolphins) passed on the opportunity it obviously killed them both. It would be like expecting a new car for graduation and ending up w/ a card w/ a $100 inside.

Some still think the Raiders are dumb not to take Quinn but only time will tell. (He sure wouldn't have dressed like a school boy if he didn't know he wasn't going to be picked first or at least 9th on that note.) On the other hand, Jamarcus did know first hand that he was going to be picked first though.

You can't base 111 career yards in 2 half games by Rodgers. He's stuck behind Favre until he hangs up the cleats and will produce when given the long-awaited opportunity.

Alex Smith hasn't exactly been lights out by any means.


----------



## Dak

His girlfriend looked really mad. I was waiting for her to run up to the microphone and yell..."How can you guys pass on my Bradykins? Don't you know that this is costing me money?"


----------



## djleye

I really find it tough to feel bad for these guys!! They are set for life, doesn't matter how many millions the drop in the draft order cost them. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Dak said:


> How can you guys pass on my Bradykins? Don't you know that this is costing me money?"


haha,,,,good stuff

A little sarcasm on the 111 yds Bandman, of course that is no guage of how well he will/can perform when he eventually takes over.


----------



## KEN W

Isn't she AJ Hawk's sister?


----------



## KEN W

Isn't she AJ Hawk's sister?Or did Hawks marry Quinn's sister.


----------



## bandman

Dak said:


> "How can you guys pass on my Bradykins?


That's hilarious! :lol: 
Gotcha' 870. :wink:

Ken, Quinn's sister is dating AJ Hawk.
http://www.thebrushback.com/quinnsister_full.htm


----------



## taddy1340

They're actually married now and own a house in Green Bay...


----------



## taddy1340

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=604780

Friggin TT...

By TOM SILVERSTEIN
[email protected]
Posted: May 12, 2007
In quarterback Brett Favre's mind, the Green Bay Packers could have obtained wide receiver Randy Moss.

Packers/NFL

Photo/Rick Wood

Brett Favre believes the Packers didn't do enough to get wide receiver Randy Moss.

Related Coverage 
Excerpt (Green and Golden Moments): Tragedy and tension precede the new GM
Hofmann: Harlan's era one of rags to riches

NFL Draft Review 
Review the Green Bay Packers and the 2007 National Football League Draft in our draft section. 
GO TO SECTION 
Packers Etc. 
'07 Schedule 
'07 Camp Dates 
'07 Roster 
'07 Depth Chart 
'07 Draft Picks 
'07 Cap Figures 
'06 Results 
'06 Statistics 
'06 Rookie Pay

NFL Basics 
Standings 
Statistics 
Scoreboard 
'07 Draft Order 
'07 Calendar 
'06 Draft Review 
Player index 
Team pages 
Injuries 
Movements

Packer Insider

SIGN-UP: Subscribe to Packer Insider for exclusive online insights and analysis. 
Packer Forum 
Got something to get off your chest? Voice your opinion and interact with other fans in our free Packer Forum. 
Go to Forum

Advertisement

Buy a link here"I know what we could have signed him for," Favre told Memphis television station WMC-TV at his annual charity golf tournament Saturday in Tunica, Miss. "We could have gotten him for less money than New England did. He wanted to play in Green Bay for the amount of money we could have paid him. It (was) well worth the risk."

Moss, who was once represented by Favre's agent, James "Bus" Cook, and still has ties to him, was on the trading block before the NFL draft. The Packers and Patriots were the two teams seeking a deal with the Oakland Raiders for Moss' services.

On the night before the draft, the Packers thought they had a deal with the Raiders for a fifth-round pick, but New England stepped in and began making a strong pitch for Moss. Quarterback Tom Brady reportedly spent hours on the phone recruiting Moss, who eventually agreed to a one-year contract with the Patriots.

New England topped Green Bay's offer with a fourth-round pick. The Packers, sources said, weren't given the chance to increase their offer to the Raiders or Moss, although it's questionable whether general manager Ted Thompson would have done either. They were also offering a two-year contract, which wasn't ideal to Moss.

Favre talked with Moss several times leading up to the draft, but he apparently wasn't as convincing as Brady. Still, Favre thinks the Packers could have gotten Moss.

"The last thing I want to do is start anything," Favre said Saturday. "But I think he would have been a great addition. You throw Randy Moss, you throw Donald Driver and you throw Greg Jennings on the field at the same time, and go three-wide receiver set, I think it's pretty intimidating. And we lost out on that, and it's a shame because I know we could have had him."

Favre hasn't spoken to the media since undergoing left ankle surgery after the season, so it was unclear until Saturday how he viewed the Moss dealings and the draft class Thompson added. Coach Mike McCarthy expects Favre to attend a mandatory three-day minicamp beginning Friday, although the quarterback is not expected to take part in practice.

It's not known whether he will address the media during the camp.

In the interview at his golf tournament, Favre said his ankle was doing well.

"I had surgery in February; I could have played the following week - against doctors orders, but I could have played," Favre said. "Rehab's going fine, but everything's up to par right now. I think people who know me, know I will be ready.

"Am I ready at this moment? Probably not quite, but I will get myself ready and I think as they found out in the past, I will do everything I can do to help this team win."

Favre admitted he's not fired up about coming to minicamp, but he said the Packers can expect him to be the same guy he's always been.

"Do I feel like going to training camp and minicamp?" Favre said. "Most of the time no. But I still love to play and I think there are a lot of guys who have retired or have been let go that still love to play but don't feel they can, and I still feel I can play at a high level.

"I love to compete and I love to win and I would hate to give it up and say, 'I could be doing that.' So that's why I'm back."


----------



## KEN W

A quote from Brat Farve about missing mini camp.....

"They were going to have me sit out anyway," Favre told the Biloxi (Miss.) Sun-Herald. "To be honest, we have [daughter] Brittany graduating in two weeks. Instead of going up there and not doing anything, I will be better off being at home because of graduation parties and banquets."

I guess Brat can do whatever he wants and say whatever he wants......another Roger Clements.

And the Packers are either stupid enough or desperate enough to let him get by with it. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Packers must have some backbone....Brat is going to attend aferall.


----------



## cubbieman

the packers owe brett favre everything he asks for. after everything he's done for that organization they can't even grow the balls to come out and tell him they're rebuilding? or get him a decent reciever? Brett Favre is the only NFL QB i respect as a football player, and this is coming from a Bears fan

Ken if you have a problem with favre, you need to realize that without him the packers would have probably never won anything in the time he's been there, and he has played in how many straight games? seems to me like he's done enough for the team. considering the team wont even try to win anyways.


----------



## KEN W

The only problem I have with Brat is his current attitude.The Packers don't own him a thing.He was paid a lot of money over his career.He is probably one of the top 5 QB's of all time.But he is holding up developement of a new QB on a rebuilding team.

First he stuck his nose into contract negotiations between the team and Mike McKennzie.....by-by McKennzie.Then he opened his mouth about negotioations with his best reciever,Jevon Walker,who was eventually traded to Denver.

His on again off again yearly decision whether to retire is getting old.The Packers have no chance to even get to a Super Bowl with him.....the best thing they could do is trade him.


----------



## cubbieman

to the bears plz :beer:

too bad it wont happen


----------



## blacklabs2

Another Bump for you Kenny...how is "Brat" doing?


----------



## KEN W

Is that the same guy as the "Brent" the Puke fans are calling him?

Why wouldn't I applaud him.He doesn't play for the Pukes anymore. :beer: :beer:


----------



## speckline

> A quote from Brat Farve about missing mini camp.....
> 
> "They were going to have me sit out anyway," Favre told the Biloxi (Miss.) Sun-Herald. "To be honest, we have [daughter] Brittany graduating in two weeks. Instead of going up there and not doing anything, I will be better off being at home because of graduation parties and banquets."
> 
> I guess Brat can do whatever he wants and say whatever he wants......another Roger Clements.
> 
> And the Packers are either stupid enough or desperate enough to let him get by with it.


Ken,
Your own words. You can just replace the Packers with the vikings in you quote and the same holds true :rollin: oke:


----------



## blacklabs2

speckline said:


> A quote from Brat Farve about missing mini camp.....
> 
> "They were going to have me sit out anyway," Favre told the Biloxi (Miss.) Sun-Herald. "To be honest, we have [daughter] Brittany graduating in two weeks. Instead of going up there and not doing anything, I will be better off being at home because of graduation parties and banquets."
> 
> I guess Brat can do whatever he wants and say whatever he wants......another Roger Clements.
> 
> And the Packers are either stupid enough or desperate enough to let him get by with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken,
> Your own words. You can just replace the Packers with the vikings in you quote and the same holds true :rollin: oke:
Click to expand...

Ken meet box...


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Open Mouth, Insert Foot :rollin:


----------

